# New Here



## LizR (Sep 30, 2015)

Figured I'd join and say hi...since we now own an Outback Terrain 220TRB.

My husband is also a member, CBR.

Both of us are retired and fairly new to the RV experience. We spent 3 weeks last summer in a used Pop-up. Discovered we love the lifestyle BUT a few things needed to change. Like having TWO sides to the bed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...glad you joined.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## LizR (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site!









We had a 2009 23KRS Outback and we too decided we wanted two sides out of bed so we upgraded to a 2013 310TB Outback. We love it.

David


----------

